# Jackhammer to breakup fence post concrete - how powerful?



## menevets

I need to remove a concrete chunk that supported a wood fence post which rotted out. It is about 1.5 feet wide and 1.5 feet deep and more cylindrical in shape rather than an upside down cone. 

Are jackhammers that I can rent from Home Depot powerful enough to break it up? If so, what kind should I rent and how long will it take? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stadry

yes, they are depending on how much time you have to finish the chipping,,, 30# class should demo it w/i 20min,,, we normally use chisel bits rather'n points,,, if that's all it is, we'd dig it out w/shovels & a crowbar then break w/8# sledge :thumbsup:


----------



## menevets

itsreallyconc said:


> yes, they are depending on how much time you have to finish the chipping,,, 30# class should demo it w/i 20min,,, we normally use chisel bits rather'n points,,, if that's all it is, we'd dig it out w/shovels & a crowbar then break w/8# sledge :thumbsup:


Thanks. That's good to hear, I thought it would take a couple of hours.

Will HD give me a choice of bits for the jackhammer? Or maybe that's an additional rental.


----------



## stadry

they do when we rent AND @ no addl chge - both here & in hilton head,,, we find points more difficult for breaking than chisel bits,,, 4hr rental was $44,,, buy a 8# sledge for less AND have it ' in the house ' for next time,,, if you don't ever use it, sell it & recoup some of your $$$,,, rental costs aren't recoverable


----------



## Fix'n it

how do you KNOW it is 1.5' deep ? got any pics ?

i just pulled 4 posts out. 2 = 1'ish round and about 3' deep. 2 = about 2cf square. i used an engine hoist. 

can you somehow fasten a chain to the cement ?


----------



## stadry

could also get a cat 235 excavator w/jersey barrier grapple  think we all tend to overkill something now 'n' then, no ?

ps - cement is an ingredient of concrete :thumbsup: unless you're from the south in which instant its pronounced ' cee-ment ' as in ' mom, there's a frog in the cee-ment pond out in the backyard ! '


----------



## Fix'n it

itsreallyconc said:


> could also get a cat 235 excavator w/jersey barrier grapple  think we all tend to overkill something now 'n' then, no ?
> 
> ps - cement is an ingredient of concrete :thumbsup: unless you're from the south in which instant its pronounced ' cee-ment ' as in ' mom, there's a frog in the cee-ment pond out in the backyard ! '


are you making fun of me ?


----------



## user1007

Everybody should work with a jackhammer once in life because it is one of those tools that will realign all internal organs with just a short period of use. 

I too think renting one just for one post anchor borders on overkill. As mentioned, you will find other uses for the sledge or turn around and sell it on Craig's List. 

Some on this site have had luck with chemicals that break down concrete so it fractures easier. You just have to wait for the chemical reaction to do its thing and you need a hammer drill and masonry bit to drill holes. You will still need a sledge to break it up. 

I think you will be surprised how well the sledge hammer works. You will have this done in the time it takes you to load the jackhammer on the truck, drag it to your post anchor, hook it up, and drag it back to the rental place.

Of course when I lived in Wyoming, the favorite tool even for nailing finish carpentry was dynamite. Wyoming bubbas use it for everything, even painting trim. It will get the job done.


----------



## ddawg16

sdsester said:


> Everybody should work with a jackhammer once in life because it is one of those tools that will realign all internal organs with just a short period of use.
> 
> I too think renting one just for one post anchor borders on overkill. As mentioned, you will find other uses for the sledge or turn around and sell it on Craig's List.
> 
> Some on this site have had luck with chemicals that break down concrete so it fractures easier. You just have to wait for the chemical reaction to do its thing and you need a hammer drill and masonry bit to drill holes. You will still need a sledge to break it up.
> 
> I think you will be surprised how well the sledge hammer works. You will have this done in the time it takes you to load the jackhammer on the truck, drag it to your post anchor, hook it up, and drag it back to the rental place.
> 
> *Of course when I lived in Wyoming, the favorite tool even for nailing finish carpentry was dynamite*. Wyoming bubbas use it for everything, even painting trim. It will get the job done.



The moment I saw "Wyoming", dynamite came to mind......and then you said it.....


----------



## menevets

sdsester said:


> Everybody should work with a jackhammer once in life because it is one of those tools that will realign all internal organs with just a short period of use.
> 
> I too think renting one just for one post anchor borders on overkill. As mentioned, you will find other uses for the sledge or turn around and sell it on Craig's List.
> 
> Some on this site have had luck with chemicals that break down concrete so it fractures easier. You just have to wait for the chemical reaction to do its thing and you need a hammer drill and masonry bit to drill holes. You will still need a sledge to break it up.
> 
> I think you will be surprised how well the sledge hammer works. You will have this done in the time it takes you to load the jackhammer on the truck, drag it to your post anchor, hook it up, and drag it back to the rental place.
> 
> Of course when I lived in Wyoming, the favorite tool even for nailing finish carpentry was dynamite. Wyoming bubbas use it for everything, even painting trim. It will get the job done.


I took a long axe to it trying both sides and the pieces that broke off were tiny. Will a sledge hammer really make a difference?


----------



## menevets

Just a post-mortem. I bought an 8# sledgehammer and broke off about 10%, but it was too much work so I rented a 35# jackhammer, which did the job nicely in about 30 minutes, but even with the jackhammer, with the dull worn rented chisel bit, it wasn't easy, but way easier than with a sledgehammer. NYC jackhammer rental is more than the typical rental - it cost $60 tax/insurance/bit included for 4 hours.


----------



## user1007

But, don't your organs all feel like they have been shaken back to where they should be now? Well worth $60. And you can honestly say you have worked with a true, Burly Man tool and not just Girly Boy ones!


----------



## menevets

sdsester said:


> But, don't your organs all feel like they have been shaken back to where they should be now? Well worth $60. And you can honestly say you have worked with a true, Burly Man tool and not just Girly Boy ones!


Yeah, pretty shaken up. 

It was well worth it, was debating buying one as I eventually have to repave the driveway and thinking about DIY. Oh well.


----------



## jomama45

Was it an electric 35#?? If so, those things really are nothing. I grew up around a 105# Thor air hammer hooked to a tow-behind air compressor. That thing would kick your azz after a few hours............:thumbsup:


----------



## menevets

jomama45 said:


> Was it an electric 35#?? If so, those things really are nothing. I grew up around a 105# Thor air hammer hooked to a tow-behind air compressor. That thing would kick your azz after a few hours............:thumbsup:


Yeah, only 35#. I've only used a 15# before. I can only imagine what a pneumatic feels like. I'll worry about that when the driveway starts to fall apart.

Way better than a sledgehammer though.


----------



## user1007

menevets said:


> Yeah, only 35#. I've only used a 15# before. I can only imagine what a pneumatic feels like. I'll worry about that when the driveway starts to fall apart.
> 
> Way better than a sledgehammer though.


I think when the driveway gives, you should think about something like a bobcat with the attachment to bust up the concrete. Then just flip around and use the bucket to load the pieces into a dump truck?


----------



## Canarywood1

jomama45 said:


> Was it an electric 35#?? If so, those things really are nothing. I grew up around a 105# Thor air hammer hooked to a tow-behind air compressor. That thing would kick your azz after a few hours............:thumbsup:


 

Like jomama said,you could call yourself a man after spending a day on one of those,here is something similar at 90#


http://www.waresdirect.com/products...sollRand/Promaxx-Paving219721?trackURL=nextag


----------

